# Bald eagle cam for my friends on P-T



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey, I'm at work, working my fingers to the bone, and watching a pair of bald eagles incubating a pair of eggs, via eaglecam. Thought some of you might enjoy. This is somewhere up here in Maine, area not specified in blogs. Enjoy!
www.briloon.org
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow! That is a nice link.

Thanks for sharing and......don't work too hard.  

Here is the direct link to the eagle cam:

http://www.briloon.org/watching-wildlife/eagle-cam.php


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, thanks so much for this link. Last year I had withdrawal symptoms after watching the eagle in, I think, WA state. They finally abandoned the nest because the eggs didn't hatch but they were kinda old and the experts didn't really think the eggs would hatch. I watched them every chance I had.

This is a pretty area where they built the nest.


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

That is a really cool  site!

PINEY


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this Daryl, it really is captivating... I can see how it would get distracting at work 

Here's another direct link, the one Treesa posted redirects to it, so maybe it'll save someone a whole half-second of their time 

Streaming video eagle cam
http://www.briloon.org/watching-wildlife/eagle-cam-live.php

Still images that refresh every 15 seconds (for dial-up)
http://www.briloon.org/watching-wildlife/eagle-cam.php


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Wooooooow*

*Thats site so cool, Are you telling me those eagles are LIVE and everything they are doing is what they are really doing? I Am Jsut sitting here watching the eagle  is it the mommy or the daddy?*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Heather-Mole said:


> *Thats site so cool, Are you telling me those eagles are LIVE and everything they are doing is what they are really doing? I Am Jsut sitting here watching the eagle  is it the mommy or the daddy?*


Yep, it is real time video streaming .. you are actually seeing what they are doing right at that moment.

Terry


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*How Many Babies Have This Pair Prodced?*

Hi Guys Just Curious As To How Many Babies This Pair Have Produced In The Past?

My Daytime Is There Nightime  And I Can Here All Sorts Of Animals And Birds 

Owh Never Mind I Have Answered My Own Q They Have Produced 20 Offspring :O Wow Well Done To The Bald Eagle Pair


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's the links again:

Streaming video eagle cam
http://www.briloon.org/watching-wildlife/eagle-cam-live.php

Still images that refresh every 15 seconds (for dial-up)
http://www.briloon.org/watching-wildlife/eagle-cam.php

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Terry.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

little bird said:


> Terry or Trees gray.......the first link you posted does not work. Also, you have to click on the blog to see the video of the chick on a link there.


Try it again .. I have to click on the "Play" button to get it to go.

Terry


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

its eating... COOL


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I am just hooked on this Eagle cam. It's night time there and some bird just went after the nest. The Eagle fought it off. I hear like a hoo type of sound is it an owl? 
I saw the bird fly in and fly off as the nesting Eagle went into defense mode.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

O-kay the other Eagle is there. Not sure if that is what I saw the first time but the nesting Eagle looked like she wanted to go after what ever flew in.

This is so addicting and I love the noise they make. I've had the volume on all day checking in on them.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Is anyone else worried about these with the storm and all? It's driving me crazy and you can see and hear that it is windy.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

They are getting the storm right now. The image is blurry and the sound of the wind is bad. I'm just sick.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I just got home from work and checked, I can't see them. It looks like ice and snow, it looks nasty. 
I guess they have 400 pair through out Maine. 


Someone else noticed that fly by the other night. It was so quick. Here is a snippet from the blog. Now I know I wasn't imagining it.

*



I was quite interested to read your comments and watch the video of an owl, most likely a great horned, fly by the nest. I will need to research if great-horned owls have been identified as nest predators of eagles. I was also fascinated to read your comments about both of the adults sitting on the nest over that night. Again, a phenomenon I have not heard of before.

Click to expand...

*They did both sleep on the nest that night but I thought it was the norm and it was cold so why not.

I would be sick worrying about 400 pairs of eagles and chicks. I freaked out enough when I had 18 palm trees in my backyard and we got a dust storm.
I'm down to 5 palm trees.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Morning news said chicks and nest are a loss. Nest completely gone, and parents not on the scene since Thursday. 
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm SO terribly sorry to hear that.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

The eagles are back! at this very moment.
The latest breeding they had was May 6th so there is a chance that they may try again.


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

Are you sure the babies are gone? Because it looks like they are feeding something to me.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

They were eating, fish I guess. I saw one of them take off and come back with something. 

The little guys did not make it. Too long with out food and someone thought with the storm the Eagle was not able to keep the nest dry enough. The nest was abandoned for awhile. Today was the first day I noticed them back.

I also noticed another eagle doing a fly by. I don't know if these are the original eagles trying to defend their territory or what's going on.


----------



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh.
It's sad that the babies are gone. Hopefully they will have more.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Don't give up on these Eagles... they will have more babies!!! Think Positive Thoughts! That storm was bad up in Maine. We have a cottage on 22 acres in New Hampshire... forest land... totaled.... the forest has fallen. It looks like a tornado touched down in our area. 100 foot Pine trees down. Snapped at about 20 feet up. I am sure we lost alot of nests of alot of birds... It was a baaaad storm... it was a saaaad storm... believe me. This couple will continue surprising us! keep watching!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zij7As2Xt9o


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxu57Bs_ov8

Persistent....
Can you just go find another tree, Please!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

He was persistent and you could see how fast he could fly.


----------

